# Goats milk question



## eggersmama (May 23, 2016)

I am new to goats and milking, and I was wondering what you all do with the milk you skim the cream out of. Do you still drink it or use it for something else?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

eggersmama said:


> I am new to goats and milking, and I was wondering what you all do with the milk you skim the cream out of. Do you still drink it or use it for something else?


We always used it like whole milk. Drinking, cooking and feeding to other animals.


----------



## eggersmama (May 23, 2016)

Ok great thank you! I couldn't find that info anywhere


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Both. My husband likes skim milk. So do the dogs, chickens, and pig.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't skim the cream. Goat milk doesn't separate easily like cow milk, and I don't have a cream separator. Once, I started skimming the thin layers of cream and freezing it in a jar until I had enough to make butter. It took a long time, and that's the first and last time I did that.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

It just doesn't taste as good. I've been known to do the opposite - add extra cream to the milk. I'm spoiled.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Just started reading this forum today. Before we got a pig, we would spin out our goat's milk whenever we got about 3 gallons extr in the fridge. We made butter with the cream and poured the skim milk on the garden-- on the cukes, zucchini, melons, butternuts and tomatoes. I remembered reading in a Little House on the Prairie about milk making a pumpkin grow huge and Alonzo winning a prize with it. They made a split on the underside of the vine and put a wick into the vine that sat in a bowl of milk. We just put it on at the base of the plants. My husband has also been loading our garden with goat manure and a little chicken manure too so that might also be part of the reason things did so well. I read that calcium is good to prevent blossom end rot in tomatoes The Ambrosia melons got as big as store bought ones and they were wonderful. We had plenty for ourselves and gave lots away too. Our cukes and zucchinis lasted a long time. . Usually they will get diseased and die part way through the season. I remember someone saying on one of these forums that milk is anti-fungal. Not sure if that's true or not but it does seem to be good for certain plants.


----------



## IrishCowgirl (Oct 17, 2016)

My family drinks it whole, but you might try drinking it skim, learning to make goat milk soap, or feeding it to other livestock/garden plants.


----------

